# Questions about horse shows



## Shortpygmies (Dec 21, 2010)

in a showmanship class you do a pattern by leading your horse from the ground the patterns usually involve a some kind of turn usually a 360 or 180 or 90 depending on the pattern. you will also have to go through inspection by the judge where you will set up your horse and move to the left or right of your horse depending wher the judge is.

Example of a usual showmanship pattern: 
1.Pick up a trot at cone A
2. half way between cone A and B stop and do a 360 degree turn to the right 
3. walk to cone B and back up 4 steps
4. walk to cone C and set up for inspection


----------



## Shortpygmies (Dec 21, 2010)

If it helps here's a diagram:
trot=----------------
walk=...................
Back=<<<<<
360=O

Pattern:
-------------------O....................<.<.<.<............
A*******************************B******C


the stars are just to seperate the cones


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

1. How do you qualify for the Limit Rider division?
_Not sure, I'll let someone else answer this._

2. What do you do in a medal class?
_In a medal class you create your own pattern to do as well as the pattern assigned by the judge. You usually write it on a piece of paper, keep it in your pocket, and if the judge asks for it and you don't have it, instant DQ._

3. Do you literally win a medal in a medal class if you get 1st place?
_Not where I've shown ;-)_

4. What do you do in the Bridle Path Hack class?
_Again, I'll let someone else answer this_

5. What do you do in a Showmanship class?
_Do a search on youtube for 'horse showmanship'. It's supposed to show your horse's ground manners in hand. You are usually asked to walk and trot your horse, stop, pivot, and back._


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Here's a showmanship video


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

The shows we have here (showmanship) Are kind of like that. We have two kinds, like a begginner and a more advanced one. We only have two cones in the ring. You trot from cone A to cone B and then set up, then back around cone B.

trot -------------------------(set up) O (back around cone)
Cone A Cone^B


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

that all pretty much covers it!  I'm new to horse shows too


----------



## Mackieb (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks, and a Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

MackieB, 

Are you talking about Hunter and Hunter Seat Equitation? If that's the case, the answer to your Medal question may be different than what's given above.

"Limit" usually refers to the number of classes you can have won previously and still compete. For instance, non-Medal eq classes are rated Maiden, Novice and Limit as follows:

Maiden - juniors and amateurs who have not won one blue ribbons over fences
Novice - juniors and amateurs who have not won three blue ribbons over fences
Limit - juniors and anatuers who have not won six three blue ribbons over fences

If you're new to showing, you'll probably be showing in Maiden.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Actually showmanship, according to AQHA rulebook the horse merley a prop to the horseman and is actaully ment to demostrate how well the HORSEMAN can control the horse.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Why did you bold horseman?


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Tasia, 

We don't know that the OP is talking about AQHA showing, it might be 4-H, a local show organization or a different breed organization. But I will agree, fitting and showmanship is usually about the handler demonstrating their skills at presenting the horse.


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

A medal class in the equitation world is either mini medal, 3ft, or a big eq medal, such as Pessoa Medal, 3'6. There are different phases depending on the class, there is an over fences phase, then either a test, which the judge tells you, or a flat phase. Limit is what maura said. Bridle path hack is a class in the pleasure division usually, in hunter land anyway. I believe they can ask you to halt and back up, or jump an itty bitty cross rail. Hope that helps


----------

